# Lines At The Poll



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

*Lines in your state*​
*How long did you wait?*

Less than 15 minutes3364.71%15 - 30 minutes611.76%30 - 45 minutes47.84%45 - 60 minutes59.80%60 - 90 minutes23.92%more than 90 minutes11.96%


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Voting by paper ballot was quickest in my precinct. I thought that was interesting.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

No lines for me I vote by absentee ballot.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We vote at our son's school and the line was out the door at 8am. I went back to vote around 11:30 this morning and was able to walk right in


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I voted last week. Checked in, voted, left.....all in about ten minutes.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We both voted 2 weeks ago ... *in person *by _*absentee*_ ballot! Gotta love this country!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

No lines for me. Voted Absentee Ballot.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We had a half a dozen people in front of us for our district at the town hall. James


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

Walked right in this afternoon. Took about 5 minutes total.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

jozway said:


> No lines for me I vote by absentee ballot.


X2!

Sluggo


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We actually had both at where we are - electronic and a hand ballot...but...I didn't have a choice - they handed me a hand ballot. When I left there was still a line waiting to vote electronically.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I only waited about a 1/2 an hour, and the only reason I had to wait at all was because the women ahead of me didn't know she had to register to vote!!





















I still can't figure out how she didn't know this!!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

dgilmore12 said:


> Walked right in this afternoon. Took about 5 minutes total.


Ditto - no line whatsoever.

C-


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

5 minutes.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

16 minutes


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

a little over 30 min early this morning, even with the electronic machines. Probably 150 people with only 5 machines at the time.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I went first thing this morning and it took just over 30 minutes total to wait and vote.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Was in and out in less than 15 minutes. I never vote absentee since they are not counted. Unless it is really close the absentee votes are just thrown away with out anyone counting them.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Less than 2 minutes. Not bad compared to other parts of the nation. It was 15 degrees here in Palmer, Alaska.


----------



## campdoc (Feb 3, 2008)

Just a tad under 3 HOURS!!!!


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

campingnut18 said:


> Walked right in this afternoon. Took about 5 minutes total.


Ditto - no line whatsoever.

C-
[/quote]

X2


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> We both voted 2 weeks ago ... *in person *by _*absentee*_ ballot! Gotta love this country!


Same here....chance that we were going to be somewhere else. As it stands, DW was in Maine for caregiving stuff...


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

No time







, got to love the mail in ballot.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

50 minutes, the longest ever for me. I just choose the wrong time though because my neighbor had no waiting an hour after I finished.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

No waiting here on Oregon - everything is mail in. The only waiting might be if you do not mail it in early - you might have to wait to drop it in the box.


----------



## o0jonna0o (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, I was in line for 2 hours. I hit the back of the line at 4:17 and walked out of the door at 6:22.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Not very scientific but only 2 Outbackers are reporting they waited hours to vote and both of them are from SC.

Hmmm?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Was in and out in less than 15 minutes. I never vote absentee since they are not counted. Unless it is really close the absentee votes are just thrown away with out anyone counting them.


Um - it's 2,738 mile roundtrip to the ol' home precinct.

Sluggo


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

10 minutes. The precinct was busy, but the line for my last name was not.

And this from a county that had 92% voter turnout. All week people stood in long lines to vote early. I was fairly confident that on Election Day the lines would not be as bad...all the precincts are open, not just a smattering.


----------

